# What's up with the tongue?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff and his gal pal Maggie had a rompin' play session this afternoon. I managed to chill them out long enough to snap this picture. What is up with Gryff's tongue? He looks like he had too much to drink!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is really adorable, he looks so goofy. When mine play for a long time they both have long tongues sticking out. Gotta love these fun dogs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that is so stinkin cute!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Maggie always looks so refined. Gryff is such a goofball.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am just laughing laughing laughing at that tongue.
I agree, those sheltie's are refined looking!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That is a great picture. Brutus (my play machine) is often seen with a tongue off to the side.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Love the picture. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> That is so cute!


I love your new avatar----Happy Fall to you too!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Sally. I missed the seasons so much when I was living in San Francisco. The leaves haven't really started changing here yet. We are driving up to Lake Placid next weekend for our annual fall trip. We are taking Gryff with us this time. Should be interesting. Our leaves here will start turning in a week or two. Then comes the snow -- yippie!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Awwwww, aren't they cute?! Stella's tongue hangs to the side like that after she's been to the dog park


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, I love it! Kubrick's tongue does that all the time and I think it's SO cute! Here's a picture of it for you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Great shot of Kubrick but, I still love his expression in your avatar best!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's hilarious. Kubrick is too cool.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just one question... do your dogs "drink" 
(and I don't mean water!)

Adorable photos.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Just one question... do your dogs "drink"
> (and I don't mean water!)
> 
> Adorable photos.


:jaw: :ear:What ever do you mean ?:brick:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Lina said:


> haha, I love it! Kubrick's tongue does that all the time and I think it's SO cute! Here's a picture of it for you.


When I saw this thread, I instantly thought of Kubrick and your avatar. Too funny - with all of the "side" tongues. Don't think Gracie does that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, I didn't even think of the avatar picture! But yeah, Kubrick is a silly dog.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty doesn't do that but Indie does. I have even seen her close her mouth with her tongue hanging way out the side! Wish I could have gotten a picture. I am sometimes amazed with how long a hav tongue can be!

Gryff and maggie look like they have been enjoying themselves!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's a picture of Miley with her tongue to the side. I didn't know this was a "Hav" thing til I saw this thread! Now I know she is normal....


----------

